# Covid during 2ww :((



## Luna G (Jul 28, 2021)

Hi all,

Im very new to forums so please forgive me if none of this makes sense! I just really need some advice and a friendly ear.
Im currently 5dp5dt with two embies, this is my 4th cycle of ivf...none of the others worked. This time, the only difference is ive been given luteal support which i hope is the missing puzzle piece!!

Yesterday, i tested positive for covid! I am terrified this has ruined my chances this time around. Im so scared that my little embryos will stand no chance of sticking while my body is fighting a virus. Does anyone have any similar experiences? Im due to test on 8th august and am isolating until 6th.

Unexplained infertility. TTC 12 years. Desperate for this to work 🥺


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi, I don't have an answer to your question but I wanted to wish you luck! How are you feeling? Are the symptoms mild? I know not everyone experiences covid in the same way.


----------



## Luna G (Jul 28, 2021)

Hi @sarahsuperdork, 

Thanks so much for replying. In all honesty i feel fine and was shocked i tested positive. None of the typical symotoms such as temp or cough, i have lost my sense of smell and taste though but apart from that i feel fine thankfully.

Im more worried now as my other tww symptoms have almost disappeared boobs not as sore, less cramping and less bloating. i know this can happen but i cant help worry its maybe due to the covid! As if the tww period isnt stressful enough lol! X


----------



## mouse80 (Feb 13, 2020)

I’m not a medic but my understanding is that it is the fever that comes with covid that would be a risk to any implanting embryo not the virus itself. This is because changing your core temp too much affects implementation. When I had my vaccine I was in the middle of treatment and I was advised to wait until 10 days after transfer to have it in case I got a fever with it. So I think if you have no fever im not sure there would be any risk to implantation.

good luck in the torturous 2ww. Hope you’re getting through isolation ok.


----------



## Luna G (Jul 28, 2021)

Hi @mouse80,

Thanks for your reply! 

That makes sense, especially since after transfer i was told no hot baths etc too. Im clinging on to the hope that since ive felt ok maybe my embryos havent been affected 🤞

Had some cramps through the night last night and woke up at 4am with the worst heartburn so im hoping and praying those are good signs!

Im just about managing lol! The 2ww is already torture as we all know but to be stuck at home with very little distractions is 10x harder. I must stay off google!! 

X


----------

